
Physically stronger Norwegian men are more likely to be married - sndean
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352827317302549
======
jug
Physical strength can lead to so many things. For example, building muscles
release more testosterone and this can change a sense of well being and
confidence, boons known to make it more likely to form relationships since the
stone age? There's also the pure visuals. Then also strength due to an active,
healthy lifestyle, indicators of someone who's got things straight in life.
Really, this can be about so many things that I think it is near useless as a
study. You don't know what it's about and what it isn't about.

------
ggg9990
Wow, big news. This is like saying that women with larger breasts get more
messages on Tinder.

~~~
Jyaif
It's not exactly the same because in your example the causal relationship is
pretty clear: women don't get larger breasts because they get more messages on
Tinder.

In this study it's not obvious if men become strong because they are married,
or they are married because they were strong.

~~~
nimithryn
Or a confounding variable: high achieving men work hard in the gym and in
their relationships.

------
itchyouch
I would imagine that “stronger” men may tend to lifestyle habits
(intentionally or unintentionally) that promote their desireability thus
maintaining more marriage.

------
wolco
Stronger men from a small town perspective is usually more desirable because
of the physical demands of the farming/mining/milling culture.

------
nickthemagicman
File this under the no shit category

------
solarkraft
Marriage != Relationship != Sex.

To me this sounds like they are more likely to commit (possibly by being more
desirable specifically for marriage), which is something I find interesting
and would like an explanation for.

Maybe higher overall desirability encourages their partners to try to retain
them?

~~~
nimithryn
Or people who are more likely to commit to long term exercise plans are also
more likely to commit to long term relationships? Like, maybe it's a
discipline thing. Are people with advanced degrees and skills that take
discipline to maintain also more likely to be married?

------
tomlock
I hope people aren't upvoting this study because it fits a certain narrative
in their head - because the study explicitly states that it is not able, or
looking, to determine a causal relationship between grip strength and
marriage.

~~~
reversecs
I am wondering what is the narrative you are preemptively countering and why
is it important to disrupt that narrative?

~~~
tomlock
The reason I'm posing this broadly is that there are a broad range of
evolutionary psychology, incel, and PUA beliefs that subscribe to the view
that a stronger partner is one that is deterministically more attractive to
women. This paper doesn't support those views.

I can't think of many other reasons why this article would be upvoted. It
focuses on a vanishingly small population of a certain age range in one part
of the world. The conclusion I'm coming up with is that men born between 1923
and 1948 in Tromso, Norway who are married are more likely to have a higher
grip strength than unmarried men.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The reason I'm posing this broadly is that there are a broad range of
> evolutionary psychology, incel, and PUA beliefs that subscribe to the view
> that a stronger partner is one that is deterministically more attractive to
> women.

But shouldn't, from the PUA, etc., viewpoint, that lead to _lower_ rates of
marriage, since more desirable men should have less need to offer commitment
to secure sex?

~~~
tomlock
That only holds if desirable men prefer to not be married.

Also, being married doesn't prevent a man from having sex outside of marriage.

